# Hiking Exercises



## Stephen (Oct 2, 2002)

Well, I started my first 4k's this year, and ended up hitting 4 in two hikes (Osceola, E. Osceola, Lincoln, Lafayette).

Now that the 4k hiking season is over (for me anyways, you winter people, more power to ya...) I'd like some suggestions of exercises at the gym that will help improve my stamina for longer hikes. I have a pretty aggressive itinerary for next year, covering 12 peaks in 4 hikes (I'll list them below for the curious).

Any suggestions?

-T

Planned hikes for next year;

June- Techumseh
July- Washington
August- Flume and Liberty
September- 3 day hike utilizing Galehead hut and hitting:
  Owl's head
  Galehead
  Garfield
  North Twin
  South Twin
  Bondcliff
  W. Bond
  Bond


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2002)

You don't necessarilly have to give up hiking all together over the winter. Stick to smaller peaks, or flat terrain. :idea: Nothing works hiking muscles like hiking does, so keep at it as much as possible.

Also, try cross-country, snowshoeing, alpine skiing, etc... I'd much rather be outside than in some gym...   uke:


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Oct 3, 2002)

*Stairmaster*

the8re asks:

> I'd like some suggestions of exercises at the gym that will help improve my stamina for longer hikes. 

Greg replies:

> Nothing works hiking muscles like hiking does, so keep at it as much as possible. 

No doubt about it, but if you plan to give up hiking for the winter I would suggest two or three sessions with the Stairmaster a week.  Emphatically not fun, but good aerobic training plus specific training of the uphill hiking muscles.  I believe that it definitely beats walk on the flat.

If you are the kind who does not care what others think bring a loaded pack with you.

Having said that, I plan to spend the winter hiking.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 8, 2002)

Keep  hiking now & in early spring in So. New England.  

One tip I found useful when preparing for a multi-day trips which as a day hiker back in 1995 I had not done was to force myslef to hike multiple days.  (You want to be able to do this prior to Galehead or you may sit in hut one day sore.)  On second day of weekend, hike something, small, local, nature trail.  I remember doing 3/4 of Francoina Ridge one day & then on Sunday doing Race & Everett in MA, I was dragging.

After you get two days down, in late June or early July when it's light late, head out after work on Friday & do something small.  (In CT I'd do Tom in MA, then my Saturday hike & then Sunday something like Monadnock, Bear, etc.)


----------

